# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  HgH and hcg in college football

## needmassx3

hey hows everyone doin? does anyone know if the ncaa can test for hgh or hcg ? ive heard from a couple friends that say they dont test for hgh or hcg. one of them is playing d1 college football and is currently stacking the 2. i know the 2 are on the banned substance list but im not sure if they can detect either. anyone know if this is true? and does anyone have advice on something i could take? like anavar or something to increase my strength without the long detection time?

----------


## dalcowbag

they do not test for hgh and hcg no. if you want to take something then go with a short ester test like prop


dcb

----------


## Casanova33

hcg is a banned substance by the ncaa i couldn't pull up the website but its on ncaa.org. i don't know if they can test for it however. i don't think they can test for hgh though.

----------


## banned

they do test for Hcg ! It shows up for like 15 days after you take it! Also, for the first 4 days it will raise your test over the 6:1 and you will fail! 

Hgh is not tested for..

----------


## banned

If your currently in season and going to be in a bowl game or championship.. just do test suspension. HGH or Igf-1 r3 would be really good also as both are undetectable. 

If your really worried about testing, just do Hgh and insulin .. 

the guy you know who is using Hcg is in for a world of bad sides.. hcg causes HORRIBLE gyno in a short amount of time and nolva or a-dex might not even stop it... suspension is bad for this also but nolva, letrazole, or adex should control it..

if you have some time.. test prop is probably your best bet.. maybe some a-var but detection is 3 weeks and it's expensive

----------

